# Headlight Removal



## jkenya (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, 1st post but I was wondering if any knew how to remove 1st gen headlights? Been trying to find some information on how to remove them but no luck. Only on 2nd gens and up.


----------



## jkenya (Mar 2, 2011)

oops my bad im a noob!!! lol did one search on the forum and found it


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

jkenya said:


> Hi, 1st post but I was wondering if any knew how to remove 1st gen headlights? Been trying to find some information on how to remove them but no luck. Only on 2nd gens and up.


Well if someone else comes across this post heres the simple answer there are two nuts to be removed behind the head lights next to the radiator and theres one on top of the radiator support close to the fenders and then one almost directly below that looking from the top down.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pain in the butt the first time. lol


----------



## cherylchristine33 (Mar 1, 2012)

You can buy new headlights hid at SparkHid.com.

Supporting staffs are good. They are very knowledgeable and effective. They will help you to remove your old headlights and install new ones.


----------

